# Apple Pie on the Kettle



## blackened (Oct 23, 2009)

If you can't cook it outside, then what fun is that?

Started off with 8 or 9 home grown green apples..









Peeled, cored and sliced them to about 1/4 inch slices..








Mixed in 1 cup of sugar, 1 TBS flour, Lemon juice from 1/2 fresh lemon. and a pinch of salt..

Poured the mixture over store bought pie crust, and sprinkled with nutmeg, cinnamon, and a few small pats off butter..









Sprinkled sugar on top and ready for the grill..


----------



## blackened (Oct 23, 2009)

Cooked at around 400-425 for about an hour and a half..

About an hour in..








Pulled to rest ..







I'll post some pic's when I slice it up this evening..


----------



## rw willy (Oct 23, 2009)

It is that time of year!.  Looks great.  Thanks


----------



## yount (Oct 23, 2009)

damn im hungry for apple pie now aggghhhhh


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 23, 2009)

Looks terrific...


----------



## smoke_chef (Oct 23, 2009)

That looks awesome!


----------



## blackened (Oct 23, 2009)

Great success!


----------



## ronp (Oct 23, 2009)

Looks very yummie, thanks for posting the qview. I would love to have some right now for desert.


----------



## justpassingthru (Oct 23, 2009)

Fantastic!!!

I like that apple peeler, I luv gadgets. 

I bought 6 Granny Smith's to make cowgirl's apple dumplins this weekend, gonna have to try that too.

Gene


----------



## treegje (Oct 23, 2009)

Man that looks tasty


----------



## blue (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow! That looks excellant.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 23, 2009)

Did you grill them in a regular grill and did you use Pyrex pie pans. Because I have alot of apples and alot of pyrex pie pans and this could end the all for me. Help me please.


----------



## blackened (Oct 27, 2009)

Yep, cooked it on my Weber 22.5 with indirect heat and used a glass pie dish..

I've got a lot of apples too, and I need to get busy..


----------



## raceyb (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow!!!  Awesome pie.

Apples are on sale too....  I wonder if you could do two pies at once?  rig a double rack so to speak. 

I need to go get some apples and flour.


----------



## cman95 (Oct 27, 2009)

Who woulda thunk it. Thanks for sharing, boy another thing to try.


----------



## chefrob (Oct 27, 2009)

looks great!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shooterrick (Oct 29, 2009)

Apple pie is my favorite!  Keep the icecream and give me another slice.  Yum!


----------



## scpatterson (Oct 30, 2009)

Ive done a few of thr frozen store bought ones in my warmer on my Lang but the never looked as good as this one...great job


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 30, 2009)

You are kilin me - That looks incredible - gonna have to try that one


----------

